# Whiskey River (Complex OD)



## jubal81 (Dec 28, 2020)

Mentioned in another thread, but this is my favorite MIAB among all I've ever built. Sounds every bit as good as the demos.
Only substitute I made was using TLC2272 because I didn't have any 072s on hand. Sounded so good, I just left them in there. Just have to remember not to plug in 18V because the 2272s are 16V max. They're also rail-to-rail.


----------



## cooder (Dec 28, 2020)

Nicely packed in there and great graphics!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 28, 2020)

Cool Build!
''Whiskey River take my mind,
Don't let her mem'ry torture me.
Whiskey River don't run dry,
You're all I've got, take care of me.''
W. Nelson


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice and I too dig the graphic!


----------



## Gordo (Dec 28, 2020)

Ooo, that looks stellar.  I'm still waiting on parts...


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Cool Build!
> ''Whiskey River take my mind,
> Don't let her mem'ry torture me.
> Whiskey River don't run dry,
> ...



Supersuckers used to play a fun rockin' version at their shows, too.


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm digging the white on black theme you got going on. The graphics are very sharp, and the visibility is great!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 29, 2020)

That looks awesome! Where did you get that stand at? I have been looking for something like that for a long time.


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 30, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> That looks awesome! Where did you get that stand at? I have been looking for something like that for a long time.


It's called a Panavise (link).
Pretty spendy, but it's awesome.

Now I just need to get this (link).


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 30, 2020)

It's called a Panavise (link).


jubal81 said:


> Pretty spendy, but it's awesome.
> 
> Now I just need to get this (link).


Thank you sir, spendy but worth it.


----------



## Bret608 (Dec 31, 2020)

That's awesome that you mentioned the Supersuckers! I'm pretty sure I've never heard them come up in a DIY build report before.   

Now of course I will need to hunt down a demo of this circuit as it was totally not on my radar!


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 31, 2020)

Bret608 said:


> That's awesome that you mentioned the Supersuckers! I'm pretty sure I've never heard them come up in a DIY build report before.
> 
> Now of course I will need to hunt down a demo of this circuit as it was totally not on my radar!



Bret! Definitely recommend this build. It actually works a lot better as an OD than the original Whiskey River you might remember from Madbeans.


----------



## Gordo (Dec 31, 2020)

I miss Grind... I built mine as an Atomic 16.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 31, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Bret! Definitely recommend this build. It actually works a lot better as an OD than the original Whiskey River you might remember from Madbeans.


A wicked Build & Graphic!
Have you played around with different Tubes, I find nearly all the Tube based pedals sound best with any 12A-7, not with 12AX7.
Want to try out the Sib Cuda Light version that runs at high plate voltage @ 9V.
Rockett (SIB) sells the standard reduced at $99.00 but the Lght version Clear Knob is around $199.00 

I have the rare Hermida Nu Valve which uses Nuvistor Mini tin can tubes, Cool pedal !
Hermida ZEN II
3 Butler Real Tube Black Box's
Butler Real Tube Blue Box
Butler Tube Driver with Bias
Maxon ROD 881 Dual
Fryette S.A.S Tube Distortion
D.I.Y Valve Caster


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 31, 2020)

Gordo said:


> I miss Grind... I built mine as an Atomic 16.


Yeah, I wish I had done that. Rej and I worked for months on that project.


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 31, 2020)

music6000 said:


> A wicked Build & Graphic!
> Have you played around with different Tubes, I find nearly all the Tube based pedals sound best with any 12A-7, not with 12AX7.
> Want to try out the Sib Cuda Light version that runs at high plate voltage @ 9V.
> Rockett (SIB) sells the standard reduced at $99.00 but the Lght version Clear Knob is around $199.00
> ...


Someone saw the build on TheGearPage and bought it. I meant to build another and never did. Gonna check out that Hermida. I've never heard of it.
Actually, I was looking at Dumble schematics this morning, thinking about another tube preamp pedal.


----------



## Bret608 (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes! I totally remember the original Whisky River. I was kind of scared to take one of those builds on due to the voltages, etc. But man, that was a cool project.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 4, 2021)

Ha, I got blasted on it once or twice.  Was like an optical illusion because there were no transformers or anything remotely resembling an amplifier.


----------



## Bret608 (Jan 4, 2021)

Youch!  I see what you mean.


----------

